Ask HN: What problems are solved best with Haskell? - npguy
======
MichaelBurge
I like it for compilers, decompilers, interpreters, and parsers. If you're
doing one of these, it's worth using Haskell even if the rest of the company
isn't using it.

F# or OCaml might also be appropriate for these.

------
codygman
I use Haskell everywhere I would have previously used Python.

